# Kigtropins  the hype is now out of control



## Zeek (Jun 7, 2012)

You guys hear the latest and greatest on kigs?

 Apparently now the guys receiving the freebies and a few other individuals are pushing that kigs are still the best gh out there even if they do not raise IGF or gh serum levels at all!!

 Are these guys fucking serious? Do they think we are possibly slightly retarded to try to feed the masses this crock of bullshit?

 To me it is like a big comedy but in the end poor newbies reading what these respected vets are writing may influence them to go out and buy this trash!!


----------



## Pikiki (Jun 7, 2012)

Not all the boards cares for their members like here, the only care about some of their sponsors if that the case to make some money out of the ppl who are not aware of whats are the results from those Kigs.


----------



## Zeek (Jun 7, 2012)

Exactly P, they prey on the new and uninformed for the most part.


----------



## DarksideSix (Jun 7, 2012)

i've seen on some other boards that some sources are giving out free kits to have people test and then doctoring the results.  they have them test something good like Rips and hyges but then say it's kigs, or blue tops or whatever so all the newbs flock to them and wanna buy the shit.....then they seel them thier bunk gear.  pathetic.


----------



## LeanHerm (Jun 7, 2012)

Ya It's a shame people can get away with this


----------



## amore169 (Jun 8, 2012)

Some guys at my gym are using kigs, they tell me they are awesome but I know better. Thank Zeek and everybody that say it the way it is.


----------



## beasto (Jun 8, 2012)

Yea some clown in my gym swears by his Kigs, I will stick with the rips. quality GH is getting harder to come by. I remember when it used to come straight to my cousins door lol


----------



## cranium85 (Jun 9, 2012)

my buddy's father is running kigs...i'm not sure where he gets them i dont ask but i now he's been on HGH and using the same source for a while....i think he gets legit kigs...but thats just one person. He see's results and say they have tested positive in past. i think he gets the real deal.

However...he doesn't do this whole net thing and he's was an MP just got out...now he's a state policeman so i think he has connections to some ppl who can get things a huge majority of us couldnt'


----------



## biggerben692000 (Jun 9, 2012)

Its so hit and miss. I am certain that some guys are getting legit gh in the kigs. I know they are...i see the results and these brothers are long time respected vets on many boards. But then the market is flooded with bunk. My opinion is that it is irresponsible for vets to post how wonderful they are knowing that they are getting the good shit and that its possible(because its happened before) that guys who are not plugged in are going to get fucked. I tell my good friends this who are loving the kigs.
Now I'm hearing that gh15 is somehow saying he is going to secure high quality gh for the community....he's going to guarantee this somehow. Too much drama for me right now. I won't be making a purchase until things calm down a bit. Things are really crazy at this moment.


----------

